# What is this coral?



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Bought this coral a couple of days a go just looking for some more information on it. 
Anything is welcome

thanks in advance


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Torch Coral (Euphyllia glabrescens)
overview
The Euphyllia Torch Coral is a large polyp stony (LPS) coral, often referred to as Trumpet Coral or Pom-Pom Coral. It has long and flowing polyps with single rounded tips which are visible throughout the day and night, hiding its branching skeletal base most of the time. It may be brown or green with yellow on the tips of its tentacles. The yellow will sometimes appear to glow under actinic lighting.
Provide plenty of room between the Euphyllia Torch Coral and other sessile animals, since at night, its sweeper tentacles can extend up to several inches from its base and sting other coral species. It is moderately difficult to maintain, but it is a popular coral that will thrive under proper conditions and excellent water quality parameters. Ideally, it needs to have moderate lighting combined with moderate water movement within the aquarium. Its aquatic home will also require the addition of calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to the water for its continued good health. It will also benefit from additional food fed weekly in the form of micro-plankton or brine shrimp.


----------



## cidly24 (Sep 9, 2011)

what a beautiful coral


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

it really is beautiful


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a stinging coral, might want to keep it away from other corals.


----------



## Juan Carlos (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree. Is a Torch Coral. Very nice piece! I noted an algae in your aquarium. Be careful , I had some problems with in the past.


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Juan Carlos said:


> I agree. Is a Torch Coral. Very nice piece! I noted an algae in your aquarium. Be careful , I had some problems with in the past.


Yeah, theres a tiny bit of hair algae growing on a rock of mushrooms, bit of a nightmare but its not getting any worse luckily.


----------



## Edds Coral Cave (Dec 2, 2011)

should be a beauty when grown a bit and fully extended


----------



## RareLiveCorals (Dec 16, 2011)

When purchasing these corals you should pay close attention to where the coral tissue meets the skeleton. You should see the tissue wrapped over the skeleton. If younote the pic of this coral the tissue looks as if it is coming out of the skeleton. This might still wind up becoming a strong healthy coral, however you are starting from behind the eight ball.


----------



## Dumont (Jan 3, 2012)

A touch coral perhaps...


----------

